# Help! I'm getting White smoke and strong gas smell.



## gyoas759 (Mar 26, 2010)

1987 Nissan Pickup with the 2.4L 4 cyl engine. Starts right up everytime with no smoke. But after about 20-30 seconds it starts spouting a steady stream of white smoke and sometimes blows little smoke rings. Idles high too. Initially I thought it might be a head gasket but the smell of the exhaust is gasoline, not coolant. Additionally I checked - No oil in the coolant. No coolant in the oil. It doesn't run hot. And it doesn't seem to be using any oil or coolant.I put some of that gasket sealer stuff in the oil in case it was the head gasket (figured it couldn't hurt) and it went away for about a week. Then came right back.

Looked it over today. While it's running I took the oil cap off and gasoline actually spritzes out of the running engine. Seems like a massive fuel/air issue. It's pretty new to me. Any ideas on where to start?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

read the codes..

sounds limke the injectors are stuck open..


----------



## gyoas759 (Mar 26, 2010)

So far the check engine light hasn't even come on. How can I tell if it's the injectors?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

there is no check engine light...

read the sticky and read the codes...


----------



## TRAVIS75 (Oct 30, 2009)

Complete shot in the dark..without reading the codes (which is best and most cost effective way to resolve problem) if it anything like my wifes 93 Suzuki Sidekick, I had to get it scanned to get accurate reading. But it ended up being the injector driver (function of the ECM) sends signal to injectors telling them how much to use, ours stuck open and was causing 2 of the injectors to spray all out. White smoke, high idle, and about 3 MPG. It was running so rich that I had gas dripping out the exhaust pipe.

Your still better off checking codes than just randomly replacing stuff till its fixed.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

nice.......


----------

